# Hello!!! Intro....



## FishinGirl22 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi ladies!!! A place for the girls...who knew!? I just started posting on this site a few days ago...although I've lurked and read for about a year or so. However, I had NO IDEA that THIS was here! My hubby and I fish...no hunting. We primarily fished walleye and bass until about a year ago when we decided to take on the Steelies and Salmon up north! We'll be heading up to Tippy Dam within the next couple of weeks...thought I'd post here to see if anyone has any tips and/or tricks! Even "gear" and tackle suggestions and/or where to buy it is welcome! Thanks in advance!


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

:Welcome:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Welcome Lady. Good luck on the river hope you tear'em up.


----------



## huntinlady (Nov 10, 2007)

Welcome FishinGirl22! Good Luck on the Steelies!


----------

